
Everything you need to know about Loading Animations - LisaDziuba
https://medium.com/flawless-app-stories/everything-you-need-to-know-about-loading-animations-10db7f9b61e
======
JoeAltmaier
Cute!

I personally object to loading progress bars that don't actually show
progress. They just start over. I'm waiting for the bar to complete, then it
repeats and I'm duh, they sure made a fool out of me.

~~~
LisaDziuba
We had to use such loading animation as well, the only difference is we put a
text description of what our app is doing. That makes waiting a less
frustrating, at least users know that app is working on something specific.

~~~
JoeAltmaier
Right! And if you can enumerate those steps, then they can 'fill in the
cupcake' or whatever to show that as progress.

------
LisaDziuba
No one enjoys waiting.

Loading animations can make this process delightful and reduce the perception
of waiting time.

I made detailed research on

* best practices for loading indicators

* types of preloaders

* tools & resources & history

Hope, you'll like it!

